

Builders Build Startups. Recruiters Don't. - mergesort
http://blog.underdog.io/post/83433492110/builders-build-startups-recruiters-dont

======
mattinsler
I hate when I get emails from recruiters that say "Looks like you're a great
javascripter. We have this awesome front-end position for you." Though if they
understood my github and linkedin accounts at all they'd see that everything
is node.js, ruby, java, etc. If getting away from the "classic" form of
recruiting would cut that down I'd be thrilled! And now as an employer I don't
want someone spamming candidates on my behalf in such an annoying way as well.

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
That's exactly what we're saying (I am part of the team that works on
underdog.io). The status quo is a complete mess.

------
cmuir
Them's fighting words.

~~~
mergesort
What?

